
Make it Simple: A Tale about Robert Dewar (2015) - fanf2
https://www.dwheeler.com/essays/make-it-simple-dewar.html
======
kylegalbraith
This is a really good read on the concept of "keeping it simple". I think a
lot of programmers now a days assume a complex problem requires a complex
solution. Instead we need to think in terms of how we can decompose a complex
problem into one or more very simple solutions.

------
YuriNiyazov
I miss Professor Dewar a lot. Best college professor I've had.

~~~
eugenejen
He was a legend in NYU CS in Courant. The annual movie party at his home was
also interesting.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
I saw the uncut version of 'The Abyss' at one of those. Very different
experience than the standard release.

------
BenjiWiebe
I was hoping to read about the inventor of the Dewar flask. :)

